# Smothered eggplant



## luckytrim (Dec 4, 2010)

SMOTHERED EGGPLANT

2 lg. eggplant
Salt
3 tbsp. olive oil
1 green pepper and 1 red pepper, sliced
3 Lg. vidalia onions, sliced
Chives to taste
Oregano to taste
4 lg. ripe tomatoes 
1/4 lb. sliced Provolone
8 oz. Mozzarella cheese, shredded

Slice eggplants. Salt each slice. Let sit for 15 minutes. Pat dry with paper towels. In 2 tablespoons olive oil, saute slices. Set aside. 
Slice green and red pepper, onions and saute in 1 tablespoon olive oil with chives and oregano. Slice tomatoes. 
In 9 x 13 inch baking pan, layer onions, eggplant slices, tomatoes and Provolone cheese. Repeat. Add more tomatoes and sprinkle with grated Parmesan cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Sprinkle with freshly ground pepper.


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2010)

Oooooo, that looks yummy LT. I wish I still had my garden eggplant. Long gone though. Thanks for the recipe. I've marked it in my files.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 4, 2010)

I love eggplant.  That just looks terrific.  Does it reheat well?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh, LT, that looks and sounds amazing.  This is my dinner tonight.....just have to figure out what to serve the guys!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2010)

That looks wonderful!  Princess wants...copies and pastes.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 4, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That looks wonderful!  Princess wants...copies and pastes.



So, what Princess wants, Princess gets?


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 4, 2010)

When someone mentions eggplant this is always the first thing that jumps in my head.  Recipe looks great.  Clipped into MacGourmet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBYPLF0jDS0

.40


----------



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> When someone mentions eggplant this is always the first thing that jumps in my head.  Recipe looks great.  Clipped into MacGourmet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBYPLF0jDS0
> 
> .40


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 5, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> I love eggplant.  That just looks terrific.  Does it reheat well?




It re-heats well the next day, but then begins to get watery;


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 5, 2010)

luckytrim said:


> It re-heats well the next day, but then begins to get watery;



Good to hear.  It would not make it to the third day anyway.  Unfortunately, only one of us loves eggplant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Good to hear. It would not make it to the third day anyway. Unfortunately, only one of us loves eggplant.


 
Yeah, only one of us will eat it.  I'm already working on cutting the recipe in half.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 5, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, only one of us will eat it.  I'm already working on cutting the recipe in half.



I'm okay with eggplant, but not a big fan. My DH won't eat it unless it's in thinly sliced and not too big of pieces. I find I like it better that way too.


----------

